# Scheidungswürdig!



## Martel (4. November 2009)

So, nun lasse ich mal Dampf ab. Das schreit nach Scheidung! zumindest bei mir!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es find an vor ca. 5 jahren. Ich hatte ein iron Maiden T-shirt... nein ich hatte DAS Iron Maiden T-shirt. Es ist dieses weiße das komplett rund um bedruckt war. Ich habe es seit dem ich ... mh 15 war.  Es wurde durch geschwitzt, ergebrochen, Alkoholisiert und mit *komischen*Kräutern geräuchert. Aber es war mein t-Shirt. 3 tage bizzard Festival, nicht einmal gewechselt! Toten Hosen Konzert, nicht einmal gewaschen. Damals beim Training in der Muskelschmiede durchgeschwitzt und doch immer wieder aus der Wäsche gekramt. Es war meins......

Und eines Tages steht ein Sack vor der Tür. Altkleider... was meint ihr was mich da angrinst.. Mein, ich betone Mein. Irion Maiden T-shirt. Also habe ich meine Frau zur rede gestellt. Das wir gerade nur 1 Jahr verheiratet waren und das T-shirt aber schon gute 10 jahre auf dem Puckel hatte störte sie nicht. Nien, das war quasi der Grund. Verschlissen, Aufdruck defekt und aus dem Alter wäre ich ja raus... naja, ich bin nachts raus geschlichen habe den Sack aufgeschnitten das gute Stück in den Keller gebracht und gut versteckt. unter die playboy Kalender Sammlung 97-2001 ( 2001 habe ich meine Frau kennen gelernt... kein Wunder das das sammeln aufhören musste ).


naja. Aber nun zu heute. Gehe ich gerade mal so in den Keller, auf der Suche nach Hefe bzw Hopfen und schlender so mal an den Frauen Arbeitsplatz vorbei ( Waschküche )und was sehe ich ? Nein kein iron Maiden, nein diesmal nicht.

Nein meine Trainingshandschuhe. Die guten Alex in Deutschland look. Ich hätte heulen können. 2 Jahre harter Schweiß, mit seinem mit Leder verwachsenen Duft. 2 jahre Männlichkeit.... sauber. Sie riechen nach Lavendel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lavende!  ich könnte heulen. Nur die Kaputten Nähte sind uns beiden ( dem Paar und mir ) geblieben... 

So kann ich mich doch nicht sehen lassen.. Lavendel.....


Als Begründung wurde angeführt das sie aus meiner tasche Wäsche für die Maschine gesucht hat... hat sie ja gefunden.. lavendel.....





habt ihr sowas mal erlebt? ein Ehepartner, Freund etc. der euer höchstes Gut nicht gewürdigt hat...... ich bin feddich... und Bier ist auch nicht mehr da... da gähnt mich ein leerer Kasten an.... *Snief*

*macht Firefox an* *www.youtube*  * JBO Ein guter Tag zum sterben*


----------



## Noxiel (4. November 2009)

Du tust mir so traurig, armes Töff Töff.

Na mal ehrlich, eine Beziehung ist geben und nehmen. Du gibst, sie nimmt. Klare Rollenmuster, nicht anders als bei unzähligen anderen Ehen in Deutschland. Ich darf also sagen, willkommen im Club.


----------



## Lily:) (4. November 2009)

Selbe Story vor einiger Zeit bei GzSz gesehen *hüstel*...inkl. Lavendel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück ist mein Mann ein Sauberchen...


----------



## Martel (4. November 2009)

GzSZ? Oo mach  


Ich bin auch reinlich, sogar Stubenrein, aber dennoch gibt es Sachen wo meine Frau nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Lily:) (4. November 2009)

Ich als Frau würde aber mal tippen, dass Erinnerungen doch nicht aufgrund von Gestank leben sollten *schmunzel*
...aber ein wenig verstehen kann ich dich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

nach der sache mit dem iron maiden t-shirt hätt ich die schon rausgeschmissen Ó_ó
naja...hab eigentlich nichts wichtiges an das keiner dran darf...^^


----------



## Natar (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nach der sache mit dem iron maiden t-shirt hätt ich die schon rausgeschmissen Ó_ó



was für ne frau, einsame spitze

so etwas findet man selten
zack und weg das shirt, so muss es sein


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> was für ne frau, einsame spitze
> 
> so etwas findet man selten
> zack und weg das shirt, so muss es sein


wenn du hier eine metal vs hiphop schlacht anzetteln willst, dann steigt dein ban counter bald auf 4 *hust*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA wie geil ich seh dich shcon abends weinend in nem kellereck sitzen mit den beiden und versuchst sie verzweifelt mit deinem körperschweiß einzureiben XDD


----------



## Vanth1 (4. November 2009)

Mir fässt auch keiner mein Burzum Tshirt an ,its Holy xD

aber wegen t-shirt würde ich nicht stress mit frau anfangen


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Mir fässt auch keiner mein Amon Amarth Tshirt an ,its Holy xD
> 
> aber wegen t-shirt würde ich nicht stress mit frau anfangen



/fix´d

und jep kein stress :sleep.
DIREKT RAUS MIT DER!! xD


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Und ich fuehle mich auch so doll in meinem Reiter-shirt, das ich es wirklich nur ausziehe, damits gut erhalten bleibt^^ 
Darin zu schlafen verringert die Lebenserwartung des Tshirts, und ich will das es die naechsten Jahre uebersteht^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Mein Wackent-shirt ist heilig ich trage es fast nie


----------



## Vanth1 (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /fix´d
> 
> und jep kein stress :sleep.
> DIREKT RAUS MIT DER!! xD


Noo Burzum!
Amon amarth auch aber burzum ist cooler mit dem kirchen bild drauf


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

boa burzum ist die band von diesem neonazi count grishnak


----------



## Vanth1 (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa burzum ist die band von diesem neonazi count grishnak


oder Varg vikernes,hmm ich weiss nicht obs man nazi nennen kann,er hat halt seine weltansicht,muss man ja nicht selbe meinung sein,trotzdem ist er interessant vorallem seine beziehung zu den mayhem leuten dead und euronymus was er mit denen zu tuhen hatte usw.
Aber in seiner musik thematisiert er seine sachen ja nicht..


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Frau einmal richtig aus ganzem Herzen vollbrüllen, dass sie die Finger von deinen Sachen lassen soll, vorallem wenn sie alt aussehen. Klappt aber nur, wenn du sie inflagranti erwischst. In Zukunft fragt'se dich, ob'se was wegwerfen / waschen darf.


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2009)

Bei mir war es mal mein Lieblingsmesser..hab den Mülleimer aufm Hof umgeschmissen, den Müll verteilt bis ich das Ding wieder gefunden hab..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. November 2009)

ganz im ernst
wegen solchen kleinigkeiten wirft man doch keine beziehung weg
wenn dir dein iron maiden t-shirt wichtiger ist als deine frau würde ich mal flugs zum eheberater
wenn dich sowas stört dann sag es ihr einfach klipp und klar
eine ehe ist eine gleichberechtigte partnerschaft wo sie deine wünsche ebenso respektieren muss wie du ihre


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ganz im ernst
> wegen solchen kleinigkeiten wirft man doch keine beziehung weg
> wenn dir dein iron maiden t-shirt wichtiger ist als deine frau würde ich mal flugs zum eheberater
> wenn dich sowas stört dann sag es ihr einfach klipp und klar
> eine ehe ist eine gleichberechtigte partnerschaft wo sie deine wünsche ebenso respektieren muss wie du ihre


ich glaub wenn er es wirklich richtig ernst gemeint hätte,dann wäre der Text nicht so witzig geschrieben worden...
er wollte halt mal Luft ablassen...sowas kommt in zig tausend Ehen immer wieder mal vor.hab auch schon ein altes Shirt aus dem Sack für Altkleidersammlung "gerettet" und sie mit der Frage konfrontiert ob ich ihren Lieblingspullover auch entsorgen soll.seitdem ist das geklärt....


----------



## Alion (5. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ganz im ernst
> wegen solchen kleinigkeiten wirft man doch keine beziehung weg
> wenn dir dein iron maiden t-shirt wichtiger ist als deine frau würde ich mal flugs zum eheberater
> wenn dich sowas stört dann sag es ihr einfach klipp und klar
> eine ehe ist eine gleichberechtigte partnerschaft wo sie deine wünsche ebenso respektieren muss wie du ihre


Dito

Ja Metal T-shirts sind Heilig, aber Beziehungen sind wichtiger.
BTW deine Frau hat sicher irgend ein Tick was Kleider anbelangt.  Sei das Schuhe oder Kleider oder sonst was. Knüpfe da man ein gespräch an, respektive schaue wie sie reagiert wenn du nur ein Teil wegwerfen willst.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

ich glaube kaum das Martel das mit der scheidung erst gemeint hat :/

mit ironie, sarkasmus und zynismus muss man hier im forum echt vorsichtig sein


----------



## Caveman1979 (5. November 2009)

Willkommen zu deinem Rest vom Leben!

Sofortiges einlenken von Gegenmaßnahmen,erkläre dich bereit mal die Wäsche zuwaschen!
Wenn das vertrauen da ist sofort unterbinden ihre weißwäsche waschen und dabei den roten Socken nicht vergessen!
Gemeinsames Fernsehn,was heißt ihr programm schaun muss durch ständiges dazwischen Fragen regelmäßig unterbrochen werden.Das beim Abwasch ständig dir die Guten Teller aus der Hand rutschen ist selbst verständlich. Nachdem du jetzt wahrscheinlich endlich zuhören bekommst du sollst dir ein Hobby suchen nutze die schöne Zeit die du hast,es wird wohl nicht lang sein!Es ist natürlich deine Pflicht immer mal etwas an Gudis zuverteilen mann soll ja bei der Stange bleiben und sie darf niemals erfahren das du wie eine Frau handelst


Viel Glück dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (5. November 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Willkommen zu deinem Rest vom Leben!
> 
> Sofortiges einlenken von Gegenmaßnahmen,erkläre dich bereit mal die Wäsche zuwaschen!
> Wenn das vertrauen da ist sofort unterbinden ihre weißwäsche waschen und dabei den roten Socken nicht vergessen!
> ...




Wo hast du dir denn den cleveren Trick abgekuckt? 
Bei King of Queens?^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (5. November 2009)

Woher ich das habe K.A.

Ich nahm es nur an und es funzte zu mindest Teilweiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kam ich dazu abends dann wieder in ruhe wow zuzocken während (und ich liebe sie ja auch wirklich) Liebling Fehrn schaud.Natürlich kommen jetzt von ihr die zwischen Fragen was machst du da mit wem unterhälst du dich da du Schaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttzzzzzzzzzi ich will Kuscheln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (5. November 2009)

XD Ich glaub der Trick ist uralt und beim Mann sowas was wie ein Urinstinkt. 
Ich konnte es bei meinem Bruder beobachten und bei meinem Mann auch. 

Gutes Beispiel; Waschmaschine bedienen. 
Der ist im Stande ein hochkomplizierten ferngesteuertes Flugzeug zusammen zu bauen, unsere PC auseinander zu nehmen und zu reparieren, Backofen und Spühlmaschine anschließen ist auch kein Problem...
Aber eine Waschmaschine voll machen und anmachen ist zu kompliziert?

*g* Da kann man ja dran fühlen.


----------



## Whitechapel (5. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> oder Varg vikernes,hmm ich weiss nicht obs man nazi nennen kann,er hat halt seine weltansicht,



jo und jemanden umgebracht.. 
black metal is krieg!


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Vorschlag: Beschaff Dir (unter vorheriger Absprache mit Deiner Liebsten) ne Schatztruhe aus Holz, stahlbeschlagen, so richtig, wie man sie aus den Filmen kennt. Was Du da rein tust, darf sie zwar anschauen (soll ja nicht eifersüchtig werden), aber grundsätzlich ist das Dein hochheiliges Heiligtum. Da wird weder gewaschen, noch geputzt und erst recht nicht weggeschmissen. Schlag ihr das mal vor, denke nicht, dass sie da nein sagen wird. Falls sie fragt warum: Jungs brauchen nunmal einfach was zum Spielen, das sie an ihre Kindheits- und Teenagertage erinnert, dat is bei jedem Mann so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

erinnert mich an ne freundin ... hatte mir nen aktuellen playboy zugelegt. klingt wie ne schlechte ausrede, aber es war wirklich wegen nem artikel ... (ausgabe 12/98), wenn ihr forschen wollt ... :-p

sie hat irgendnen nachmittag den playboy entsorgt und nur die 4 seiten mit dem artikel übriggelassen .. war ein "lustiger" abend ...


----------



## Lillyan (5. November 2009)

Macht strikte Wäscheteilung... das würde zwar heißen, dass du deine Wäsche selbst waschen mußt, aber deine heiligen TShirts würden nicht mehr angerührt :>



sympathisant schrieb:


> erinnert mich an ne freundin ... hatte mir nen aktuellen playboy zugelegt. klingt wie ne schlechte ausrede, aber es war wirklich wegen nem artikel ... (ausgabe 12/98), wenn ihr forschen wollt ... :-p
> 
> sie hat irgendnen nachmittag den playboy entsorgt und nur die 4 seiten mit dem artikel übriggelassen .. war ein "lustiger" abend ...


Dann hattest du den Artikel doch noch und alles ist in Butter :>


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Playboy 12/98 verdammt da war ich grad mal 9 Jahre alt Oo


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Jungspund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

ich hab mal n guten Spruch zum Thema alter gehört

Man ist ab dem Zeitpunkt alt wenn man sich an das Geburtsjahr des aktuellen Playmates ganz genau erinnert


----------



## Falathrim (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Playboy 12/98 verdammt da war ich grad mal 9 Jahre alt Oo


Damit bist du 3 Jahre älter als ich dich geschätzt hatte :>


----------



## Taelan @ Mannoroth (5. November 2009)

Als Partner sollte sie aber deine Wünsche genauso akzeptieren wie du ihre, und wenn das mal nicht klappt einen Kompromiss finden! Das packst du schon noch!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Damit bist du 3 Jahre älter als ich dich geschätzt hatte :>


PP


----------



## Potpotom (5. November 2009)

Taelan schrieb:


> Als Partner sollte sie aber deine Wünsche genauso akzeptieren wie du ihre, und wenn das mal nicht klappt einen Kompromiss finden! Das packst du schon noch!


Kompromisse zwischen Mann und Frau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SIE: Die 27 Shirts will ich nicht mehr hier haben!!!!1111ELF
ER: Wenigstens das eine hier? Das schicke mit den Original-Unterschriften?
SIE: Nein, weg damit!!!!1111ELF
ER: ok
SIE: Na Schatzi, war doch garnicht so schwer einen Kompromiss zu finden oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

XD ja so stellt man sich das vor wenn man nur schlechte ami sitcoms kennt (wobei in der sitcom der mann dann das ganze zeug zu nem kumpel bringt da danne in bier trinkt und beide rachepläne schmieden die dann total daneben gehn :3 )


----------



## Potpotom (5. November 2009)

Hrhrhr... mal im Ernst, Kompromiss-Verhandlungen gehen doch meist zu gunsten der Frau aus oder? Weil wir Männer halt doch net so hart sind wie wir gerne wären. *g

Mein Beispiel war, wie du dir sicher denken kannst, etwas überspitzt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Playboy 12/98 verdammt da war ich grad mal 9 Jahre alt Oo



Tolle Zeitschrift, tolle Artikel.
Nur warum die ihren Redakteurinnen nix zum anziehen kaufen können versteh ich bis heute nicht.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. November 2009)

Also meine Band-Shirts sind auch heilig. Und das weiß meine Freundin auch. Der Deal ist, dass ich auch ein paar, in ihren Augen, "vernünftige" T-Shirts oder Polohemden tragen muss. Klappt ganz gut.

Sie guckt sich mit mir Kino-Filme an, dafür gucke ich mit ihr ihre Serien im TV. Noch so ein Deal.

Einfach Abmachungen treffen, dann klappts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crudelus (11. November 2009)

Nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe werde ich in Zukunft wohl besser auf mein allerheiligstes
Blackened-Metallica T-Shirt aufpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. Ja Frauen sind nun mal Böse :>


----------

